# Do you remember love?



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is a beautiful video, full of inspiration and love. I hope you enjoy viewing it. There are puppies and dogs everywhere! 

http://doyourememberlove.com


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Marj,

You should have mentioned that I would need tissues for this one. What a beautiful and touching video.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I saw this once before and it didn't come with a "tissue" warning. It was very touching.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeez - I made it to the end - then the flood gates opened. I hope all of ours know in their hearts that we will always remember them!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh Jeez I watched that video and I nearly Broke down. I feel so bad when you see that stuff that I can't help but grab my little Radar and give him the biggest hug and thank God that I have been blessed with such a wonderful little friend to share stuff with. Great Video.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We are visiting my daughter and left our lab at home....she's older, not in the best health and boy.....did this video get to me. We are going home today and it's not soon enough! Great words to live by.....thanks for sharing.


----------

